# union test



## Murphy (Dec 10, 2009)

took the test yesterday.. reading part was very easy and I know i got most of the math right..dissapointed in myself cause I had a brain fart on the parts with the graph and equations and those should have been easy answers. Those questions were at the end of the test and I was running low on time.. The good news is that I know for a fact that I got the first 25 out of 32 right. Really wish I was more relaxed .. grr. guess we will see the results in a few weeks.


----------



## Murphy (Dec 10, 2009)

Would they notice that only the last few problems were wrong , and take in to concideration that I was running out of time? Or because they are scantron graded they dont really look into that?


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

Interview is important! You are busy selling yourself, and watching, reading, the interview panel. 

I'm probably one of the only people that has ever got called on as to why I kept looking at my watch during the interview? So I told them "I can do with you, or I can do it without you, the choice is yours". Got a letter two months later to report to school. Confidence helps.:thumbsup:

Been 25 years since I had to sit in that chair. New guys can probably offer up a lot more in regard to your area. I would find out where the apprenticeship school is, and where the apprentice water hole is, have a beer there when school gets out...amazing what you can learn from "an already there" apprentice!


----------



## chris856 (Jun 12, 2009)

Browse through this thread: http://www.electriciantalk.com/f26/ibew-apprenticeship-interview-1827/ You will have to browse through quite a bit, but a lot of the stock questions they have are in there.
I prepared by taking about four questions and writing my answers in the format they want you to answer them (situation, what you did, result).
I scored a 97 on my interview and was placed first in line and started my apprenticeship a couple months later.


----------

